# Weed Makes Me Feel Nauseous Now



## 420xBudmanx420 (Dec 21, 2015)

I used to smoke a lot of weed all the time and would never feel sick at all, just really high and great. But now every time I smoke I feel really nauseous and sick. The high isn't the same anymore, it's horrible. No matter what strain I use or how I consume it, it's always the same! I'll smoke and 5 minutes later start feeling my throat almost close up and get extremely nauseous. I don't understand how something as great as Cannabis could be affecting me like this. It makes no sense at all because weed is used to cure nausea and vomiting. All my friends have never felt sick from weed, they just feel great like I used to. In fact, weed used to help my stomach whenever I was feeling queasy. So why does it make me nauseous now when it's supposed to help nausea??


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

try abstaining for a few months


----------



## passmethelid (Jan 22, 2016)

try edibles.


----------



## cannadan (Jan 30, 2016)

maybe just a break is needed..in the mean time..
check out what its like being straight for a while.
I seem to be reading more and more stories like this...so probably something to it.
also just not having to worry about it with respect to the law...may also help in the short term...
though that's highly unlikely for a former full timer....
" do everything in moderation " was a saying my wife's grandmother used to impart on me.
she lived to 98 so that s pretty good in my books.
I'm not sure why she would pull me aside to impart these wisdom's to me except 
she lived full time in my in-laws house....and knew my in-laws hated me (unjustly..lol) . 
She would even offer to let me smoke(cigarettes) in her room,though I never would have anyways,since the inlaws would have killed me.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 30, 2016)

Is ur stomach. U have an ulcer or something.. but its yr stomach not the weed.


----------

